# PS4 or Xbox One



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting my ps4 on friday and to be honest i cannot wait! I'm like a big kid.

Anyone else getting/got one? or the Xbox?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've already got something more powerful, faster and more versatile.

My pc 

I'll probably get a ps4 for whatever gta or gran turisimo games come out on it though.


----------



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ahh never really had a go at pc gaming, Yeah the new gran truismo looks amazing! TT edition of course...


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Iv had Xbox for years I think its time for a change  let us know what you think of the ps4!

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I was considering new Xbox but apparently you can't play your old games on it so i'll stick with my 360 till it dies.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

On the pc fps games are leagues ahead of the consoles. Always have been.

Try battlefield 3 or 4 you will wonder why you even bothered playing them on a ps3, ps4 will be the same but slightly prettier.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ironically I'm playing an old ps1 game at the moment, FFIX shame they don't seem able to make games this good anymore :?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to getting mine on Friday as well !

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

Brian&#8230; So what exactly is better about pc gaming? I agree with you on the ps1 games!

Malstt&#8230; What games you getting for yours?

I already have fifa 14 for ps4 don't have a clue why it was sent to me before the console is even out lol


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

On the pc. With fps games and mmo games it's just better, keyboard mouse interface can't be beaten it's infinity better than a controller. 
Then thier is the resolution it's so much sharper on a monitor as opposed to a tv. That fuzzy blob on a tv could be an enemy on the pc you can see his nose lol. 
The amount of players, on the ps3 battlefield 3 had 16 on 16 battles maximum, on the pc it was 64 on 64. So 32 players at once on the console. It just feels empty. 128 on the pc is better.

In mmos, I used to play a game called eve online where over 1000vs1000 players was not uncommon. And was staged in a single unsharded server with over 60k people online at the same time. Just don't get that on a console.

I'm not bashing the consoles, for games like final fantasy, GTA, sports games and car sims they are by far the best.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> On the pc. With fps games and mmo games it's just better, keyboard mouse interface can't be beaten it's infinity better than a controller.
> Then thier is the resolution it's so much sharper on a monitor as opposed to a tv. That fuzzy blob on a tv could be an enemy on the pc you can see his nose lol.
> The amount of players, on the ps3 battlefield 3 had 16 on 16 battles maximum, on the pc it was 64 on 64. So 32 players at once on the console. It just feels empty. 128 on the pc is better.
> 
> ...


I've not had much free time for my360 lately, I'm actually playing battlefield 4 on the Xbox one right now at my mates though.. The minor upgradesc graphic and gameplay changes etc are very impressive.. I'm still not sure I can justify it for £430 before Christmas though.

Bar the slightly better graphics and the fact that instead of 64 people per session you can have 64 per team, I personally wouldn't see the PC as a better option for me! But we all have different preferences


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > On the pc. With fps games and mmo games it's just better, keyboard mouse interface can't be beaten it's infinity better than a controller.
> ...


Slightly better gfx, I'm guessing you seen it on a low end pc. With a high end card a 25" or bigger led screen and surround sound it's chalk and cheese. It has a lot to do with resolution though.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Another PC Gamer here - Love Star Wars Old Republic.

My next consol will be PS4, I have Xbox at the moment, but hate the way Microsoft limit functionality of the box without having Xbox GOld membership - none of the Free TV / TV catch up / Video functions work without subscribing, whereas it appears to work find on the PS consoles.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

frankie1888 said:


> Brian&#8230; So what exactly is better about pc gaming? I agree with you on the ps1 games!
> 
> Malstt&#8230; What games you getting for yours?
> 
> I already have fifa 14 for ps4 don't have a clue why it was sent to me before the console is even out lol


Well, I had pre ordered drive club and watch dogs but both have been delayed so gone for fifa and need for speed rivals.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

shao_khan said:


> Another PC Gamer here - Love Star Wars Old Republic.
> 
> My next consol will be PS4, I have Xbox at the moment, but hate the way Microsoft limit functionality of the box without having Xbox GOld membership - none of the Free TV / TV catch up / Video functions work without subscribing, whereas it appears to work find on the PS consoles.


Psn is no longer free for ps4's as far as I'm aware.. Kinda getting shot of the Main reason people opted for the play station when undecided between the two imo


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

ps4 on friday. hopefully not damaged from amazon. hearing lots of horror stories about blue light of death due to damage in transit. :/ should get battlefield 4 same day as well as 1tb hard drive upgrade


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > Another PC Gamer here - Love Star Wars Old Republic.
> ...


Well if thats the case then I'll be console less for first time in decades


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

To be fair these things need to be paid for, the x-box did have a far superior online content and customer service than the ps3, in my experience "free" normally = naff.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> Ironically I'm playing an old ps1 game at the moment, FFIX shame they don't seem able to make games this good anymore :?


Best and most epic game i've ever played. still think about it sometimes. yes i know, that's sad.

good article on Techradar on both consoles. I will be buying a PS4, but not until they have a title that will justify it's purchase


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm invested in both camps currently 360 and PS3. However my instant reaction tells me to wait and see which one gets the best reviews this coming month and go from there. Problem for me you have Forza and Gran Turismo on opposite sides which means I'm instantly screwed. Let us know how you get on anyone who's purchased


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

Ps4 here, been on since a PS1 so won't be changing.

I'd do a gaming PC but I love SONY exclusives and Last of Us on PS3 was arguably the best narrative/game I've ever played - even over FF7!!

Anyway PS4 here add my psn: tyrer


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Got my Xbox coming


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Got my ps4 this morning. Loving it so far.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

malstt said:


> Got my ps4 this morning. Loving it so far.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


likewise! battlefield 4 looks sooo good. resogun is good fun too


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

mattdonns said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Got my ps4 this morning. Loving it so far.
> ...


I trialled battlefield 4 beta in October and it was great 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Got a PS4 megabundle yesterday with Killzone and Call of Duty Ghost, very happy with it and all working as it should be  Dualshock 4 is a massive improvement over the 3 , the pad feels so comfortable and natural to hold and play with..

Still have my PS3 as it still has good games coming out that I want i.e GT6 next Friday, Final Fantasy 13 LR , Dark Souls 2 etc .. I am a big Final Fantasy fan and am currently extremely addicted to Final Fantasy 14 ARR ( mmorpg) :lol: Have pretty much every single FF since release, 7&8 are the best and have so many fond memories or playing them 

Few pics of the PS4, excuse the wires everywhere was just after moving things about, oh and the temp camera mount


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Bought myself a PS4 Killzone bundle on launch night from Tescos. Four hour wait, Eighth in queue and they had 57 of them! I also have a Vita and must say that remote play works very well and the games looks fantastic on the Vita.

I am a Pc gamer at heart and these console will always be way down the list performance wise compared to top end gaming rigs. Only really bought it for Driving games and GTA releases down the line as the pc never seems to get any great driving games apart from the likes of codemasters F1 games. Only a few other decent driving sims on the Pc, Need for speed Shift/Shift 2. They should not to be mistaken for all the other arcade style NFS games as the Shift series are more sim orientated.

Anyone else think the PS4 looks rather ugly when its sat down?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I was surprised, my local game had them in stock yesterday. Bundle deals only but couldn't resist 

www.amphibia.co.uk


----------



## Ant168 (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, surprised by the popularity of the ps4 really, I went to the Gadget show exhibition to check both of these out. Maybe it was due to different TV's they used but instantly the Xbox One graphics & Fm5 kicked the Ps4's GT6's ass!!

Anyways, will be holding fire for now as the ps4 is cheaper but never liked their controllers so will wait for more reviews...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I love the xbox 360. I loved my playstation 2. But looking forward to these two consoles I'm hard pushed to say I like one or the other. I love the kinect functionality and the media abilities of the xbox but in this country a lot of that is limited by poor support from third parties. The cost of the xbox one therefore isn't justified in my eyes. The ps4 is great value for money and the controller looks like a huge improvement, but it doesn't have Halo and that is pretty much a deal breaker for me.

I look forward to all the hate for my appreciation of Halo 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd go out tomorrow and buy the new Xbox but not being able to play my old games on it means I won't be getting one any time soon.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Ant168 said:


> Wow, surprised by the popularity of the ps4 really, I went to the Gadget show exhibition to check both of these out. Maybe it was due to different TV's they used but instantly the Xbox One graphics & Fm5 kicked the Ps4's GT6's ass!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Simple reason that Forza 5 kicks GT6 ass, GT6 is a PS3 release only. Not coming out for the PS4


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Ant168 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, surprised by the popularity of the ps4 really, I went to the Gadget show exhibition to check both of these out. Maybe it was due to different TV's they used but instantly the Xbox One graphics & Fm5 kicked the Ps4's GT6's ass!!
> ...


+1 LOL, but GT6 will still be a better game than the stripped to hell FM5 :lol:


----------

